# Uhrzeit/Datum verstellt sich immer



## jonf (25. September 2007)

Hey,

ich habe das Problem, dass sich die Uhrzeit und das Datum immer von selbst verstellt - unabhängig davon, ob der Laptop an oder aus ist. Also auch eine Stunde nach der letzten - manuellen - Synchronisation der Uhrzeit geht sie wieder falsch.

Habe jetzt mal bei Acer angerufen - mir wurde geraten, die Zeit im Bios richtig einzustellen, dann Laptop ausmachen, Stunde warten (auch Kabel/Akku entfernen) - gut, Uhrzeit ging danach auch wieder falsch. Wenn dem so ist, müsste ich es einschicken,meinte der AcerMensch.

Deshalb auch im Software-Forum:
Kann es nicht sein, dass es irgendwie an meiner Software liegt? Vista neu installieren? Ich möchte nämlich den Laptop nicht einschicken!

Danke schon mal an alle!


----
Acer Aspire 5684
WinVista Home Premium


----------



## ShiZon (25. September 2007)

jonf am 25.09.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> ich habe das Problem, dass sich die Uhrzeit und das Datum immer von selbst verstellt - unabhängig davon, ob der Laptop an oder aus ist. Also auch eine Stunde nach der letzten - manuellen - Synchronisation der Uhrzeit geht sie wieder falsch.
> 
> ...



Schätze mal, das die Bios-Batterie einfach alle ist!


----------



## d00mfreak (25. September 2007)

Verstehe ich das richtig? Wenn das Notebook eingeschalten ist, läuft die Uhr normal weiter, nur wenn es ausgeschalten wird, läuft sie falsch. Bleibt sie komplett stehen, läuft sie nur langsamer, oder wird sie immer auf einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt zurückgesetzt? Wenn Letzteres der fall ist, dann ist wahrscheinlich die Batterie, die das BIOS im ausgeschaltenen Zustand mit Strom versorgt, leer/defekt.


----------



## jonf (25. September 2007)

d00mfreak am 25.09.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig? Wenn das Notebook eingeschalten ist, läuft die Uhr normal weiter, nur wenn es ausgeschalten wird, läuft sie falsch. Bleibt sie komplett stehen, läuft sie nur langsamer, oder wird sie immer auf einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt zurückgesetzt? Wenn Letzteres der fall ist, dann ist wahrscheinlich die Batterie, die das BIOS im ausgeschaltenen Zustand mit Strom versorgt, leer/defekt.



Hey,

danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Die Uhr verstellt sich auch während das Notebook an ist. Ich konnte leider keine Regelmäßigkeit erkennen, heißt sie stellt sich nicht auf ein bestimmtes Datum um, bleibt aber auch nicht stehen. Ich denke, dass sie deutlich langsamer läuft als sie es müsste. Sie hängt der Zeit also quasi etwas hinterher!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (25. September 2007)

jonf am 25.09.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> d00mfreak am 25.09.2007 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe hier mit einem älteren Notebook auch das Problem.
XP holt ja alle 7 Tage per NTP die aktuelle Zeit aus dem Internet, sollte dein Notebook also die größte Zeit online sein, dann kannst du über die Registry die Zeit zwischen den Abfragen verkürzen:



> Windows XP kann die Systemzeit automatisch aktualisieren.
> Leider funktioniert das nicht immer so zuverlässig, wie es sollte. Bei mir z.B. weicht die Zeit jede Woche um 2 Minuten ab.
> 
> Windows XP aktualisiert die Zeit 1 x wöchtentlich, also alle 604800 Sekunden.
> ...



Mit den 6 Stunden kann ich nun gut leben.


----------



## jonf (25. September 2007)

Danke für den Tipp!

Ich möchte allerdings das Problem selbst beheben, nicht umgehen.

Ich hab die Zeit nun eben um 12:27 mit der Internetzeit synchonisiert (was auch immer erst beim zweiten Male funktioniert). Nun geht die Uhr genau eine Stunde falsch - angezeigt wird 14:00, wir haben aber 15:00 Uhr.

Also kann es doch eigentlich nicht an der Hardware (Batterie) liegen? Hatte den Rechner die ganze Zeit an.

Thanks.


----------



## ShiZon (25. September 2007)

jonf am 25.09.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Ich möchte allerdings das Problem selbst beheben, nicht umgehen.
> 
> ...



So eine Batterie hält afaik 2-3 Jahre, je nachdem wie oft der PC genutzt wird und wie lange er läuft!


----------



## jonf (26. September 2007)

Hey,

danke Euch für Eure Antworten!

Ich denke, da muss ich das NB mal zu meinem Computerladen bringen - ich komme ienfach nicht weiter.....


----------



## d00mfreak (26. September 2007)

jonf am 26.09.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> danke Euch für Eure Antworten!
> 
> Ich denke, da muss ich das NB mal zu meinem Computerladen bringen - ich komme ienfach nicht weiter.....



Jup, ich denk auch. Hab mal nachgelesen, und hab erfahren, dass das vorkommen kann, wenn sich die Uhr und ein sonsiges Gerät den IRQ8 teilen, Normalerweise ist der explizit für die CMOS-Uhr besetzt.


----------



## Riddick1107 (26. September 2007)

Ist vielleicht deine Zeitzone auf was anderm gestellt als auf "Amsterdam, Berlin, Bern, Rom, Stockholm, Wien"?
Ist dein Notebook in einer Domain?


----------



## jonf (26. September 2007)

Riddick1107 am 26.09.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist vielleicht deine Zeitzone auf was anderm gestellt als auf "Amsterdam, Berlin, Bern, Rom, Stockholm, Wien"?
> Ist dein Notebook in einer Domain?



Weder noch!

Das komische ist, heute morgen als ich das NB anmachte, war es so 19:30, jetzt haben wir 20:30, obwohl das NB den ganzen Tag anwar, da ich gearbeitet hatte.....


----------

